
Cragne Manor, Massive Collaborative Tribute to Anchorhead, Released - Feneric
https://rcveeder.net/cragne/
======
Feneric
This was a mammoth effort by 80+ authors and programmers organized by Ryan
Veeder and Jenni Polodna to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the classic work
of horror interactive fiction "Anchorhead" by Michael Gentry.

It was written in "Exquisite Corpse" style where each author was unaware of
the details of other author's contributions, with Ryan and Jenni providing the
interfaces between different rooms. It thus varies wildly in style, tone, and
feel; individual rooms can be story-focused, puzzle-focused, or somewhere in
between.

The whole is a gigantic work that is puzzle-dense and which will alternately
delight, amuse, confound, and horrify. Do not expect to jump in and finish it
in an afternoon; it's taken weeks for contributing authors just to find their
individual rooms during pre-release testing and debugging.

